# Fische beizen aber wie ?????



## upahde (11. August 2005)

Hallo, 

hab schon die Suchfunktion genutzt aber leider nicht das gefunden was ich suche. 

Wie ist das mit dem Fischbeizen, Geschmack Haltbarkeit ?

Welche Fische ausser Salmoniden kann man beizen ? 

Wie lange muss gebeizt werden ?

Wie muss der Fisch vorher behandelt werden ? 

Welche Laugen (ich hoffe so heißt es beim beizen #c) gibt es ? 

Bitte Rezepte schreiben.


Da ich sehr gerne Schleien angle und auch esse würde mich interessieren ob man Schleien beizen kann. 

Natürlich bin ich auch für alle Rezepte für anderen Fischarten dankbar.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## voice (11. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

guggst du...www.vox.de....schmecht nicht gibts nicht....graved lachs.....ich beize nur salmoniden.....
filet mit der schuppenseite nach unten in einen großen topf , bräter o.ä. legen....ein gemisch aus 1 teil salz 1 teil zucker reichlich pfeffer und noch mehr dill auf die fleischseite verteilen.....2. filet mit der fleischseite drauflegen...backpapier drüber legen alufolie drüber brett drauf stein auf brett ab innen kühlschrank  nach drei tagen einmal wenden nach 5 bis 6 tagen feddisch....so mach ich es ...aber vorsicht...du hast auf einmal soooooo viele neue freunde........die nur ein häppchen davon wollen....die fressen dich kahl....*sfg*
voice


----------



## Tosch75 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

musst mal unter graven schauen .. is auch bei den fischrezepten... ich hab  ne mischung aus  1/3   2 / 3 und jede menge dill... soll auch bei dorsch etc gehen .. hab mit dem dorsch   hab ich das auch noch nicht ausprobiert. Aber Forelle, Merforelle und lachs sind zig mal besser als aus dem rauch .. ein gedicht


----------



## Pannenfischer (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Schau mal hier nach http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3702008535/qid%3D1123829143/028-2982008-2145326
Hab ich auch und kann es dir empfehlen!


----------



## leuchtturm (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Moin allerseits, 

ist das beizen von Dorsch und Makrele möglich ?
Das würde mich echt interessieren...


----------



## leuchtturm (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Ich hätte noch eine Frage... die Dill-Salz-Zucker-Mischung bleibt doch am Ende an dem Fisch dran ? Oder spült man sie ab ? #c 

Habe gerade woanders gelesen, dass man den Fisch danach gründlich abspülen soll. Aber dann ist doch der ganze Geschmack weg?

Habt Ihr Rat? ;+


----------



## Trollvater (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo Boardi !!
Rezept!!
Von einem Lachs/Forelle oder auch Dorsch zwei Filets schneiden diese komplett von Gräten befreien(evtl. mit Flachzange ).. Am besten ist ein 3 – 4 Kg. Schwerer Lachs geeignet , kann man aber auch in jeder anderen Gewichtsklasse anwenden..
Mischung für je 1kg.!!! Fischfilet !!! Lachs / Forelle .
1. Esslöffel.   gemahlenen Pfeffer
3  Esslöffel    Zucker,
4  Esslöffel    Salz mischen
Die erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen 
Auf beide! Innenseiten der Filets gleichmäßig verteilen. Dann erste Hälfte mit der Hautseite nach unten in eine Schüssel legen .3 Bund frischen Dill darauf legen .Jetzt die zweite Hälfte mit der Innenseite auf das untere Filet/ Dill legen. Mit einem Teller abdecken, im Kühlschrank 48 Stunden marinieren.2 mal am Tag wenden. Mit austretender Flüssigkeit begießen.
Man kann den Fisch auch in einen Plastikbeutel legen und diesen komplett mit Tüte 2 mal am Tag wenden .Das ist die wohl einfachste Methode ,so mach ich es.Vor dem Servieren den Lachs trocken tupfen und den Dill entfernen. Lachs / bzw. Fisch trocken ca. 1/2 Tag - 1 Tag bei Raumtemperatur liegen lassen. Dann hat man das beste Geschmacksergebnis.
Dazu schmeckt 


Meine 1.Wahl :1 Becher Sahne aufschlagen / 3 Teelöffel Meerrettich / 2 spritzer Zitrone

Meine 2. Wahl :  Sauce aufschlagen aus 3 Esslöffel scharfen Senf + 1/4 Teelöffel Englisches Senfpulver + 3 Esslöffel Zucker + 1 Esslöffel Essig + 3 Esslöffel Lachsmarinade

Meine 3. Wahl .     Tzaziki / mild!! 
So jetzt bleibt mir nur noch guten Appetit zu wünschen.
Du kannst unter Trollvater auch noch andere Rezepte finden .Spez. Räuchern.


----------



## Trollvater (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo Boardi !upahde !
Beim Kalträuchern wird der Fisch nach dem Marinieren abgespült getrocknet und dann Kaltgeräuchert.Das ist nötig ,weil der Fisch doch ein paar Tage länger in der Marinade liegt als beim beizen!! Der Fisch würde zu Salzig!!
Siehe Rezepte unter Trollvater


----------



## Skipper47 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Ich habe schon einige hundert Forellen gebeizt, vom Dorsch habe ich das noch nicht nicht gehört. Normalerweise werden dazu nur Salmoniden genommen. Zwei schöne Filet´s dick mit einer Mischung aus Salz und Zucker (1/1) bestreuen, je nach Geschmack auch Pfeffer und gemahlenen Wacholder. Dann beide Seiten dick mit Dill belegen oder mit getrocknetem Dill richtig dick bestreuen. Die beiden Innenseiten Kopf zu Schwanz aufeinander legen und dann eng mit Alufolie (1x quer 1x lang mehrmals fest umschliessen. Anschliessend in einen Bräter oder ähnliches legen und mit einem passenden Brett oder mehrere Frühstücksbrettchen abdecken und mit (ich nehme immer Konservendosen) beschweren. Dann an einen kühlen ort stellen und nach ca 12 Std das ganze Packet drehen und nochmal 12 Std. stehen lassen. So ist gewährleistet, dass die Beitze an den ganzen Fisch kommt und ihn auch gart. Danach mit klarem kalten Wasser abspülen. Die Stehgräten mit einer Flachzange rausziehen und dann den Fisch in dünne Scheiben schneiden. Eine Tunke aus Honig, Dill und etwas Mayonaise (je nach Geschmack noch einen Schuss Sekt) rundet die Sache ab und es ist einfach köstlich.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo  #h 

muss man Dill nehmen  ;+ auf das Kraut steh ich leider gar nicht  |uhoh:  oder geht es auch mit anderen Kräutern?

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## upahde (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo,

danke erstmal für die Rezepte und die Links nur leider sieht es so aus als ob doch nur Salmonieden gebeizt werden. 

Hat denn keiner Erfahrungen mit Schleien oder Karpfen oder wie sieht das mit Aal aus ? 

Gruß 
Uwe


----------



## Tosch75 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Ich hab bis heute nur von Dorsch gehört. Wenn ich frischen Dorsch hätte, dann hätte ich es schon angetestet und berichtet.

Ich habe mal versucht mit getrocknetem Dill zu beizen, aber das war nicht so der Hit. frischer Dill ist besser. Es geht auch ganz gut mit tiefgefrorenem Dill. 

Und wer keinen Dill leiden kann, der lässt ihn einfach weg oder nimmt ihn im Bund.


----------



## leuchtturm (14. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Moin Boardies, 

ich habe gestern ein paar frische Forellen geangelt und mußte sie doch gleich mal beizen, nachdem ich diesen Beitrag gelesen hatte. 

An dieser Stelle an dickes Lob an Trollvater !!! Das Ergebnis hat mich überzeugt. Die Forellenfilets waren superlecker. Ich habe allerdings etwas von der Dillmarinade mit Creme Fraiche vermischt und dazu gegessen. Klasse. 

Nach dem Einlegen in eine Plasiktüte habe ich zur Beschwerung auf jeden Fisch eine Flasche gutes Bier gelegt. Die hat dann natürlich nach 18 Std. ihren Dienst getan und mußte passend zur Vorspeise vernichtet werden... :q 

Alles in allem --- lecker !!! #6


----------



## Trollvater (15. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo Leuchtturm #h 
Schön das der Fisch Dir so gut gelungen ist.

Du fragtest auch nach einem Rezept für Makrelen.Dieses wenden wir immer 

an  wenn wir zur Makrelenzeit in  Norwegen sind.

*Rezept zum Einlegen / Marinieren von Filert*

Für ca. 12 bis 15 Köhlerfilets/ Hering/ Makrele mit und ohne Haut. (Portionsfilets)

1. 

Den Boden einer passenden Schüssel mit Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

2. 

Darauf eine Schicht Filets legen und diese wieder mit
Zwiebelscheiben auslegen.

3. 

Auf die Zwiebelscheiben Einlegegewürz leicht aufstreuen.

4. 

Punkt 3 und 4 wiederholen, solange, bis alle Filets in der
Schüssel liegen, dann mit Punkt 4 abschließen

5. 

1 Liter Wasser mit 80g Salz, 100g Zucker und 0,2 Liter Essig
(25%) aufkochen, umrühren so dass Zucker und Salz gelöst sind. 

Das ganze auf Zimmertemperatur abkühlen lassen und über die geschichteten
Filets geben, so das alles mit dem Sud bedeckt ist.
6. 

Schon am nächsten Tag als z. B. Fischbrötchen zurecht machen.
(Zwiebelringe mit auflegen) . :m 
Ich sag euch das schmeckt einfache  Klasse  #6


----------



## leuchtturm (15. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Moin Trollvater, :q

das Rezept hört sich ja wieder lecker an. Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nochmals auf Makrele raus. Da werde ich doch glatt mal Deine Variante ausprobieren !!!

Hast Du ein spezielles Einlegegewürz ? Kannst Du mir einen Hersteller empfehlen ?

Ich nehme an, dass die Filets roh eingelegt werden ? 

Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Trollvater (15. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Moin Trollvater, 

das Rezept hört sich ja wieder lecker an. Ich fahre in zwei Wochen nochmals auf Makrele raus. Da werde ich doch glatt mal Deine Variante ausprobieren !!!

Hast Du ein spezielles Einlegegewürz ? Kannst Du mir einen Hersteller empfehlen ?( Fa. Alba Fischgewürz oder Fa. Ostmann Herings Gewürz ) in Tüten bekommst Du in jedem Supermarkt .
Ich nehme an, dass die Filets roh eingelegt werden ? Genau so !!
Mir läuft schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.

Gruß Trollvater #h  #6


----------



## leuchtturm (17. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Danke Trollvater!  Dann besorge ich mir das Ostmann - Gewürz. 

Noch eine letzte Frage: Wenn etwas von den Makrelen übrig bleiben sollte (sehr unwahrscheinlich |supergri) - wie lange halten sich die eingelegten Makrelenfilets? Man könnte dann ja durchaus einen ganzen Eimer machen nach dem Ausnehmen...


----------



## leuchtturm (30. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo Trollvater, #h 
nochmals ein dickes Lob für das Makrelenrezept. Es schmeckt herrlich. 
Ich habe noch eine Abwandlung Deines Rezeptes ausprobiert: Ich habe den Essigsud einmal aufkochen lassen und dann über die Fische gegeben. Die Filets waren soooo zart...echt klasse. #6 

Wenn Du noch andere leckere Rezepte hast, wäre es klasse, mir die zu schicken. 
Dank im Voraus.


----------



## noose (31. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

@ Leuchtturm

Hast du den kochenden Sud über die Fische gegossen oder erst abkühlen lassen?

Und waren die am nächsten Tag schon gut?

gruss noose


----------



## Trollvater (31. August 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo!! Hallo !! :m 
Seht mal auf das Rezept!! :m 
Klar das der Essigsud eben aufgekocht wird !!! #6 
Aber den muß man dann auf Raumtemp. abkühlen lassen ,bevor man den Sud über die Fische gießt.So ist es dann richtig. :m
Fische sind schon am nächsten Tag zu geniessen #6


----------



## noose (1. September 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

:m @ Trollvater

geht das auch mit Heringen?

Ist das dann das klassische Bismarkrezept?

Der Bismark muss doch eigentlich wesentlich länger ziehen oder?

gruss
noose|wavey:


----------



## Trollvater (1. September 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Hallo Noose Boardi !!
[SIZE=2]Antworten von Trollvater in Rot :m [/SIZE]  

geht das auch mit Heringen? Absolut !! Siehe Rezept!! Das geht auch mit anderen Fischfilet,Hering ,Rotfedern,Rotaugen,Makrele kl. Köhler!!Das geht auch mit Brathering,Brat....,Brat...> 
 Ist das dann das klassische Bismarkrezept?  So Ungefähr!! Nur der Bismark ist mir Pers.zu sauer!!Dieses Rezept ist besser.Aber vieleicht nicht so lange haltbar wie beim Bismarkheringsud. 
Der Bismark muss doch eigentlich wesentlich länger ziehen oder? Das weis ich nicht!!  Bei diser Mischung ist es schon am nächsten Tag möglich den Fisch/Filet zu essen.  
gruss
 noose|wavey:
Gruß Trollvater :m


----------



## noose (1. September 2005)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

|supergri Ich werds am Wochenende mit meinen Frühjahrsheringen ausprobiern

Gruss 
noose


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

Muss den Fred hier noch mal hoch holen. 

Ich will am Wochenende meine erste Mefo beizen. Eure Rezeptvorschläge werde ich dabei berücksichtigen.

Mich bringen jetzt aber eure Zeitangaben etwas durcheinander. Einmal heißt es, der Fisch ist nach 5-6 Tagen fertig, dann mal nach 48 Std. und zuletzt nach insgesamt 24 Std. 

Na wat'n nu#c |supergri ?? Ist das von der Größe des Fisches abhängig oder wie legt ihr die Zeit fest?


----------



## Trollvater (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Muss den Fred hier noch mal hoch holen.
> 
> Ich will am Wochenende meine erste Mefo beizen. Eure Rezeptvorschläge werde ich dabei berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...



48 Stunden marinieren!!!!!!!#6 
Siehe meine Rezepte!!!!#6 
Gruß Trollvater#h


----------



## sunny (31. Januar 2006)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

@Trollvater

Ok#6 . Werde ich ausprobieren. Montag erfolgt dann der Bericht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (14. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

@ Trollvater

Ein einfach geniales Einlegerezept #h


----------



## Medve (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fische beizen aber wie ?????*

hier mal eine Anleitung zum beizen von Salmoniden.

http://www.team-berg.de/forellenbeizen.htm


----------

